# #FO voyeur thread



## WeaversPort (May 19, 2017)

I haven't been doing much large batch soaping, but I've been playing with fragrance oils. Because I love fragrances and they make me happy. I'm not the most articulate nose, but I'll share my impressions. I'll also try to sort them out by vendor. 

Some I did in an earlier batch, so have had time to cure. I can offer further notes on those.  

Brambleberry:
Sensual Sandalwood
This smells wonderful, round and warm. Sandalwood but not as heavily Sandalwood as I expected.​Spiced Mahogany
I hope this ends up smelling like the bottle, once it is in soap. I love the darker mix with the Sandalwood tones.​Salty Mariner
Why do you smell like white cake batter? I don't understand!​Lilac*
I don't know if I've ever smelled lilacs, so I can't compare it to the flowers. I'm generally not a floral person, but this seems nice. I'd recommend it to someone who says they like florals. It did sieze, so I'm going to have to figure out how to use it.​Grapefruit Lily*
If I had to pick a floral this one would be it so far. I think because it has the Grapefruit to balance. I quite like this one,even if I'm going to be hot processing it due to acceleration.​Oatmeal Milk and Honey
I like this. I'm not exactly sure what Oatmeal, milk and honey is supposed to smell like? But this has a warm and comforting scent to it. I'd say that this would be a good basic and neutral, comforting scent to have on hand.​Keylime Pie
Uh... I don't like you. I'd say it is keylime pie crust more than keylime. I'd probably like it more if they ditched the pie and just had keylime.​Vanilla, Tahitian
It's vanilla... So.. Vanilla? Nothing jumps out and says OMG.​Tobacco and Bay Leaf 
This is seriously intense. I'm going to need to clear my head before I smell anything else. I really hope it mellows.​

Nurture Soap:
Plumeria and Jasmine
I don't know... It's nice? Nothing in it really grabs me. It's just floral.​Jucy Apricot
Holy cow, I just started salivating. Please be awesome in soap.​Bug Type
What did I just buy? Who sent me weird resin perfume. Not even real resin, but WEIRD resin. Not woody even. Please get better than this.​Olive Branch
This smells like a body wash I once paid too much money for from Lush. I have a feeling I'll end up trying to either mix it with something.. Or give these away.​Flying Fox*
Is this a real flower? Because I like it. It manages to still smell fresh even while floral. My stepmom will probably love this. You siezed hardcore, so I'm going to need to get better before using you.​Supernova
I... Don't know what I'm smelling... It could be good? Maybe? I think it's having an identity crisis. It doesn't know it it's a floral or a generic feminine hotel soap.​Avobath
Who comes up with these names? But I like this one. It's citrus and clean. More than just citrus and not just a flat clean.​

Bulk Apothecary:
Cedar and Leather
This could be good. It's subtle. I wonder how this is going to turn out.​Sandalwood II
You have got to be kidding me. Where is the Sandalwood? I don't really smell much of anything. Maybe my nose is fried?​Honey and Vanilla*
So, sweet.. And you siezed up on me. You suck. Give me the other one, the oatmeal one.​Frankincense and Myrrh
I'm a fan of wood scents, this one has the resin scent as well. It's a little sharp, but I think it might mellow.​Amber
It has to get better. It can't get worse. Do they even know what amber is supposed to smell like?​Sandalwood and Amber
If I don't expect much, I can't be disappointed, right?​

Elements Bath and Body:
Whiskey Angel
If I don't tell anyone about this one, that leaves more for me!! But if I don't tell anyone about this one, they might discontinue it.. It's warm and sweet, I get some vanilla and honey maybe? But some round spice? I would wear this.​Sweetgrass
So far this might be my perfect green, clean scent! Very much like sweetgrass, surprisingly.​Apple Martini
In my head I was expecting more apple, but I like that it's not just apple and not too apple. It's more like apple than jolly ranchers, and I'm worried it might fade.​Tranquil Waters
I never knew what people were talking about when they said "ozone" scent. Now I know. This would be a nice spa bar, paired with bamboo scenery. Unisex towards feminine, maybe?​Lemon Zest
Did I get the wrong one? This smells like Meyer lemons. Not the tart punch of Eureka lemons, but still lemony. Kinda like lemon meringue with Meyer lemon.​Blue Lilac
OK, I know lilacs don't smell like this. This is a little more perfume than an actual flower scent. It's not bad, but it's not the Brambleberry lilac. For those who like a more perfumed note to their florals, and less florals.. Check.​L'Occitane Honey
My honey doesn't even smell this honey! How do you smell more honey than honey? I am confused! Thank God I found you over the other honey from Bulk Apothecary.​

From Nature with Love:
Amber
We're getting closer. This is much closer to an amber. I think it's still missing some sweet dimension to it. Maybe if I mixed it with a vanilla?​

Wholesale Supplies Plus:
Monkey Farts
Everyone who has smelled this one loves it. I've been using it in Melt and Pour, now it's time to see how it does in cold process. It's fruity, but not painfully banana. It might convert me to food fragrances.​Honeysuckle Gardenia*
So much floral together it isn't honeysuckle and isn't gardenia. People who like white flowers together might like this. I think I want honeysuckle or gardenia.. But it's too much together. Plus you accelerate. Unless you evolve or someone really likes you, I'm using you for melt and pour only.​Red Currant and Thyme (BBW Type) 
I'm not sure what the original is supposed to smell like.. But again we have a perfumery interpretation of red currant and thyme fragrance. I can sort of smell the notes of current, but you'd have to have a better nose than mine to get thyme out of this scent.​
*The ones with an asterisk accelerated or seized completely.


----------



## wearytraveler (May 19, 2017)

I 100% agree.  I got this one for it's ratings and took a gamble and went for a larger bottle and I am glad I did.  I soaped with this about three weeks back and it's sticking nicely and the scent has easily moved up into my top 3.  LOVE!




WeaversPort said:


> Grapefruit Lily
> If I had to pick a floral this one would be it so far. I think because it has the Grapefruit to balance. I quite like this one.


----------



## WeaversPort (May 19, 2017)

wearytraveler said:


> I 100% agree.  I got this one for it's ratings and took a gamble and went for a larger bottle and I am glad I did.  I soaped with this about three weeks back and it's sticking nicely and the scent has easily moved up into my top 3.  LOVE!



Isn't it surprisingly awesome?? It isn't citrus, it isn't really floral but you get some of both in it. Plus it just has a clean scent about it. It's one of the few from Brambleberry, that so far I know I'll order more of. 

The lilac as well, because apparently so many friends of mine love lilac..


----------



## navigator9 (May 19, 2017)

Please DO NOT POST FO REVIEWS!!! I have shelves and boxes of FOs I haven't even used yet, but reading reviews will cause me to buy even more! Pretty soon my house will look like one of those hoarders who just have tiny, little pathways to travel around their house. Yep, that will be me. Oh by the way, have you smelled Old Delhi Station by Nurture? " It is a smoky blend of clove, ginger, pepper, patchouli, sandalwood, jasmine and cinnamon." I can't say that my nose identifies any of those particular things individually, but all together...Yummy!


----------



## WeaversPort (May 19, 2017)

navigator9 said:


> Please DO NOT POST FO REVIEWS!!! I have shelves and boxes of FOs I haven't even used yet, but reading reviews will cause me to buy even more! Pretty soon my house will look like one of those hoarders who just have tiny, little pathways to travel around their house. Yep, that will be me. Oh by the way, have you smelled Old Delhi Station by Nurture? " It is a smoky blend of clove, ginger, pepper, patchouli, sandalwood, jasmine and cinnamon." I can't say that my nose identifies any of those particular things individually, but all together...Yummy!



Hahaha! This is why I told myself I have to get through my samples before buying more. I have so many more to go, because I bought three of the Brambleberry sampler boxes. Luckily for everyone, I'm leaving the florals for when I'm more experienced. 

The local charity will be getting a lot of soap as I go through this process. 

How about this - since I've had others ask for a review, I'm going to continue updating. But I'll tell you that all the fragrances suck. They behave poorly. You'd hate them all. And if you're prone to headaches due to fragrances, they'd all be horrible for you. 

Does that help? Because I have about 20 more bottles to go through before I'm allowing myself to try this Old Delhi Station fragrance.. It sounds just my speed! :mrgreen:


----------



## dibbles (May 19, 2017)

navigator9 said:


> Please DO NOT POST FO REVIEWS!!! I have shelves and boxes of FOs I haven't even used yet, but reading reviews will cause me to buy even more! Pretty soon my house will look like one of those hoarders who just have tiny, little pathways to travel around their house. Yep, that will be me. Oh by the way, have you smelled Old Delhi Station by Nurture? " It is a smoky blend of clove, ginger, pepper, patchouli, sandalwood, jasmine and cinnamon." I can't say that my nose identifies any of those particular things individually, but all together...Yummy!



Oh well, at least your hoarder house will smell good :twisted: I agree about Old Delhi Station - I really like it OOB. Need to make something with that soon.


----------



## dixiedragon (May 19, 2017)

navigator9 said:


> Please DO NOT POST FO REVIEWS!!! I have shelves and boxes of FOs I haven't even used yet, but reading reviews will cause me to buy even more! Pretty soon my house will look like one of those hoarders who just have tiny, little pathways to travel around their house. Yep, that will be me. Oh by the way, have you smelled Old Delhi Station by Nurture? " It is a smoky blend of clove, ginger, pepper, patchouli, sandalwood, jasmine and cinnamon." I can't say that my nose identifies any of those particular things individually, but all together...Yummy!



What I hear you saying is you need a new addition to your house for FO storage. :mrgreen:


----------



## WeaversPort (May 19, 2017)

dixiedragon said:


> What I hear you saying is you need a new addition to your house for FO storage. :mrgreen:



Some people need a wine cellar, others a shoe room, or a workshop.. 

We need a FO cellar?


----------



## wearytraveler (May 20, 2017)

I happen to like citrus scents and the reviews on BB were very positive so I threw caution to the wind and got it.  I'm not the best when describing scents but this one makes my mouth water and gets me in the mood for a tall and cold glass of juice.  




WeaversPort said:


> Isn't it surprisingly awesome?? It isn't citrus, it isn't really floral but you get some of both in it. Plus it just has a clean scent about it. It's one of the few from Brambleberry, that so far I know I'll order more of.
> 
> The lilac as well, because apparently so many friends of mine love lilac..


----------



## navigator9 (May 20, 2017)

WeaversPort said:


> How about this - since I've had others ask for a review, I'm going to continue updating. But I'll tell you that all the fragrances suck. They behave poorly. You'd hate them all. And if you're prone to headaches due to fragrances, they'd all be horrible for you.
> 
> Does that help?  :mrgreen:


No. 



dibbles said:


> Oh well, at least your hoarder house will smell good.  I agree about Old Delhi Station - I really like it OOB. Need to make something with that soon.


Isn't it nice? I want to wear it. Maybe a solid perfume?



dixiedragon said:


> What I hear you saying is you need a new addition to your house for FO storage. :mrgreen:


Or storage unit? Or two? 



WeaversPort said:


> Some people need a wine cellar, others a shoe room, or a workshop..
> 
> We need a FO cellar?


Or an intervention! :shock:


----------



## WeaversPort (May 20, 2017)

navigator9 said:


> No.



Drat! I'll have to think of some other way to make them all completely unappealing.. 



navigator9 said:


> Isn't it nice? I want to wear it. Maybe a solid perfume



A solid perfume sounds great! Or a body lotion depending on how you feel about it. I know there are some scents I want small splashes of, and others I'd like to be covered in. I bought some solid perfume base from Brambleberry. 

You have me curious about this fragrance.. Does it smell the same after it goes in soap? 



navigator9 said:


> Or an intervention! :shock:



Well... I guess you could join me with my tiny little cup soaps and start finding your favorites? It would be perfect timing for Christmas soaps to begin


----------



## Susie (May 20, 2017)

Must. Not. Order. FOs!
About to move, must not order FOs!
Have packed all soaping stuff, must not order FOs!
Must...maybe...my preciousssses?
NO!

But thank you all for giving me a great thread to add tried and true FOs to the next order.  Keep this up, and I will order FOs after the move.


----------



## WeaversPort (May 20, 2017)

Susie said:


> Must. Not. Order. FOs!
> About to move, must not order FOs!
> Have packed all soaping stuff, must not order FOs!
> Must...maybe...my preciousssses?
> ...



LOL Well you have at least four weeks before I can give any real opinion. These are the initial OOB impressions. 

Some of them I'll update because they were in my first tester batch, but this will give you time to get settled and find all the bottles you have packed away!


----------



## dixiedragon (May 20, 2017)

That needs to be TLC's new reality show..."Hobby Intervention". But really, it would just make other people in that hobby buy stuff. "You need to cut your FO stash down to 2 shoe boxes." "Smell this one! And this one! Oooh, this is my favorite vanilla bean, but this is my favorite vanilla frosting, and this is my favorite vanilla ice cream."


----------



## SunRiseArts (May 20, 2017)

lol I think the likes would depend on what you favor. I love sweet and fruity ones. So the suppliers on your list are not in my lists of favorites at all. 

I loooooovvvvvvveeeee fragrances, I also have some type of obsession with them, and since I had a nose operation back in 1996, my sense of smell is super acute.

I can tell my hubby what he had for lunch, even after he brushed his teeth.


----------



## Rusti (May 20, 2017)

Susie said:


> Must. Not. Order. FOs!
> About to move, must not order FOs!
> Have packed all soaping stuff, must not order FOs!
> Must...maybe...my preciousssses?
> ...



I did not know that the real danger of getting into this hobby was actually the obsession with FOs. I have so many. Some to blend with. Some that sounded nice on the website, but fell flat OOB when they got to me and some I've gone back and ordered larger bottles of. I have a problem. And now I want some of these others being reviewed. I have so many ideas for geek soap that I need to start writing a list!


----------



## Steve85569 (May 20, 2017)

I even managed to pass on the 35% off sale yesterday. 

It wasn't easy and I *may* have put some into my cart before backing out.


----------



## BeesKnees (May 20, 2017)

Steve85569 said:


> I even managed to pass on the 35% off sale yesterday.
> 
> It wasn't easy and I *may* have put some into my cart before backing out.



Ha!  I resisted, I resisted, I made a shopping cart just for fun and decided I could easily not order them all, reviewed the cart again and affirmed that I could skip the sale, talked to a friend about her order, and---well crap, there went that good intention.  At least it wasn't a large order, just enough to get free shipping.  That's restraint.  Of a sort, anyway.  Ha.


----------



## WeaversPort (May 23, 2017)

BeesKnees said:


> Ha!  I resisted, I resisted, I made a shopping cart just for fun and decided I could easily not order them all, reviewed the cart again and affirmed that I could skip the sale, talked to a friend about her order, and---well crap, there went that good intention.  At least it wasn't a large order, just enough to get free shipping.  That's restraint.  Of a sort, anyway.  Ha.



ROFL!! 

I had a moment when I had a bunch of stuff in my cart while looking at MMS fragrances.. Saw my fragrance cost, freaked out and took a bunch out of the cart, then saw my updated shipping cost.. 

Then felt like I was getting suckered paying for less product without nearly enough savings on shipping. 

I think I restrained myself from putting everything back in the cart and just walked away from the computer.

:headbanging:


----------



## BeesKnees (Jun 2, 2017)

WeaversPort said:


> ROFL!!
> 
> I had a moment when I had a bunch of stuff in my cart while looking at MMS fragrances.. Saw my fragrance cost, freaked out and took a bunch out of the cart, then saw my updated shipping cost..
> 
> Then felt like I was getting suckered paying for less product without nearly enough savings on shipping.



That's part of where I get caught in the trap:  I feel like, if I'm going to pay so much for shipping, I might as well make an order that will be worth it and not just 1 item.


----------



## TwystedPryncess (Jun 2, 2017)

This is so awesome because my notes are like:

1. yummy.
2. Smells like raspberries.
3. Armpits. Nope.
4. Yummy. 
6. Not even close to peaches. 

I'm useless at best.

We've got a spreadsheet lurking about here somewhere to log all this on too.


----------



## WeaversPort (Jun 4, 2017)

BeesKnees said:


> That's part of where I get caught in the trap:  I feel like, if I'm going to pay so much for shipping, I might as well make an order that will be worth it and not just 1 item.



I'm with you! I've really wanted to try their Chai fragrance, and a few others as well. Saving me right now is the fact I have so many other samples to go through, I can't justify ordering any more. 

I'm holding out for when I have other soaping materials I need to buy anyway, then considering whether to order and add a fragrance to the order. 

This is the theory, we'll see how it holds up 



TwystedPryncess said:


> This is so awesome because my notes are like:
> 
> 1. yummy.
> 2. Smells like raspberries.
> ...



I'd consider "smells like raspberries", "Armpits. Nope", and "Not even close to peaches" all useful to know!


----------



## fuzz-juzz (Jun 5, 2017)

I'm into BB FOs at the moment. 
Just received Vanilla and Black raspberry and Green fig yesterday. They're bloody expensive here in Australia.... almost $30 for two 50ml bottles.
But... they are fantastic quality.

I'm currently in love with Lilac. I mix half with half of Grapefruit bellini. Yum!
Their Lilac is quite close to real lilac, I grew up with lilac trees everywhere. Obviously those top floral notes aren't there... but it's quite close.

Now I need 3 more FOs from the other supplier and I'm done. And my wallet will be done...


----------



## CaraBou (Jun 6, 2017)

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...authkey=CMTEtswL&hl=en&authkey=CMTEtswL#gid=0


----------

